# Doggie Glasses?



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Does anyone use doggy goggles/glasses on your fluffs? I've been thinking of getting Cici some, mostly for car rides (she likes having the wind blown in her fair) and when me and the BF start taking her kayaking with us so the sun isn't uncomfortable on her eyes.
I hear they're also good to prevent eye infections, I'll have to do more research on that.

What kind do you use or recommend?

I was looking into the ILS pink Doggles from gw, but I found them on Ebay too (same price but free shipping), I'm just not sure if I should get those or a different type/brand. I just mostly want them to be comfortable with Cici, I'm worried that she won't keep them on:innocent:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Doggles are good. My pups will tolerate them for a picture, but won't wear them for long...


These are more just for fun. Someone sent them to me as a gift.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I have the glasses for my Naddie...she HAS to wear them when out in bright sun for any extended time. She has an eye condition called 'Iris Atrophy' which means her pupils don't close in bright light as they are supposed to. 
I have doggles and another brand but not sure the name ...both have the UV protection which she needs. Once adjusted properly, Naddie has no problem wearing them... in fact I think she knows they make her eyes feel more comfortable. She is also a very co-operative little pooch and pretty much lets me do anything with her so it may be just her layed back personality. She'll wear them for hours with no problem.

These are the ones I don't recall the brand name of:









These are the doggles:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm now putting Secret in doggles when she's going outside because of her Eye Problems she does seem to be more sensitive to light. I have the pink doggles that Naddie is wearing in the picture above and also the cooper colored doggles. I find that the goggle styles don't work for her as they aren't small enough.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sassy also has the pink Doggles, but we have only used them one time for photos.


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

The A Team said:


> Doggles are good. My pups will tolerate them for a picture, but won't wear them for long...
> 
> 
> These are more just for fun. Someone sent them to me as a gift.
> View attachment 103884


She looks so cute! Those are a little different than the ones I saw, do they stay on securely?


Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
❤💋


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> I have the glasses for my Naddie...she HAS to wear them when out in bright sun for any extended time. She has an eye condition called 'Iris Atrophy' which means her pupils don't close in bright light as they are supposed to.
> I have doggles and another brand but not sure the name ...both have the UV protection which she needs. Once adjusted properly, Naddie has no problem wearing them... in fact I think she knows they make her eyes feel more comfortable. She is also a very co-operative little pooch and pretty much lets me do anything with her so it may be just her layed back personality. She'll wear them for hours with no problem.
> 
> These are the ones I don't recall the brand name of:
> ...


Aww poor Naddie  but she looks very fashionable in her glasses  I'm glad they make her feel better. I'm not sure if Cici has eye problems, but she gets a lot of eye gunk so it might be a possibility. I plan on taking her kayaking with me and I don't want the sun to irritate her eyes. 


Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
❤💋


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Now I'm between these doggles
or the k9 optics (similar or same as Naddie's)


Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
❤💋


----------

